# Anderson comes back .. we win



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Anderson is so vital for this team..I'm glad we broke the streak and finally won! I think hes gonna be a superstar soon


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

He is going to be great, I liked that little spin move he made in the paint late in the game (he missed the layup but still, shows creativity/agility). 

Tremendous upgrade to our bench.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

His prescence was severly lacking during the losing streak. His energy bumps the cavs up a notch.

And I agree that he is going to be a star down the line.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Gooden keep getting those points and boards. With AV back, we can hopefully see the end of the Tractor Traylor era of the Cleveland frontcourt. I can't stand the fat man with his weak outlets and no lift postup game

It's really pathetic with Z, Lebron, Gooden, and AV our frontcourt is as good anybody elses in the league. Shows how much our backcourt sucks - more time for Sasha and Snow Silas. You can do it you can break you're addiction to washed up vets


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

varejao came back last nightand we won cuz he brought the energy 
Then they all felt it ..Anderson was the spark .
yes , yes he is the rising star and he gonna help keep the team crackin


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

gooden might have the point but tractor his the energy that the needs.
but the veta or or team still got it and tractor is not fat he just solid.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Anderson helps the team in several ways. He plays good defense, and knocks alot of balls free for his teammates or he can grab as rebounds. He just goes all out every minute that he's on the floor. His energy energizes everyone and, he also allows Gooden to play fewer minutes and frankly I think he's more effective when he stays around 30 minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's a great article on SideShow Bob



> Cavaliers forward Anderson Varejao makes quite a first impression.
> 
> The first time broadcaster Kenny Smith saw him, he tried to steer the lanky forward toward his alma mater, North Carolina.
> Advertisement
> ...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

A little snippet about AV... 



> Anderson Varejao's return from injury has included some behind-the-scenes wrangling. When he first came off the injured list two weeks ago, coach Paul Silas chose not to play him because he didn't want his first assignment to be Tim Duncan, as it would've been that night. This was a gesture that several other players in the locker room noticed. In fact, some directly questioned Varejao about why he'd even come back to face such an opponent after missing six weeks. Varejao then had a setback in practice, causing him to miss another week.
> 
> Though Silas won't talk about it, when Varejao was medically cleared again before Tuesday's game with the Magic, it is believed he got a directive from Gilbert to play Varejao no matter the circumstance. Varejao ended up at the scorer's table before the end of the first quarter.


Link


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^^^ Hey if that's true i'm liking it. Varejao looks fine out there and we need to get him back in the rotation as quickly as possible.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That article is interesting. Many feared that Silas would become more powerful under the new ownership and become even more stubborn/set in his ways. But if the owner is stepping up to Silas about AV, that's a much different reality than some Cavaliers' fans believed to be the case.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Anderson is great on the boards and brings a lot of energy and hustle, but a superstar... i don't know...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Anderson is great on the boards and brings a lot of energy and hustle, but a superstar... i don't know...


I was looking at his numbers so far this season, and I realize it's nothing special. Watching him play this season, you'd just get the feeling this guy will be a very good player in the near future, but not if you just refer to the stats. He brings so much to a team, and I reckon he'll play a very major role on this team when it is ready to contend for the title (alongside LeBron).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BBB said:


> I was looking at his numbers so far this season, and I realize it's nothing special. Watching him play this season, you'd just get the feeling this guy will be a very good player in the near future, but not if you just refer to the stats. He brings so much to a team, and I reckon he'll play a very major role on this team when it is ready to contend for the title (alongside LeBron).


I agree, Varejao is one of those guys who you can't judge by stats. His impact on the game is tremendous already and the difference with him off the bench is night and day.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV is amazing. I wonder if he can turn his promise into becoming a true Rodman type superstar. He's not going to be you're classic JO/KG type PF but has the opputunity to be like Ben Wallace or Rodman. 

Tonight 8 points and 6 boards in 18 minutes


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

AV doesn't have the athleticism or body of a defensive monster, but he has far more talent offensively than either Wallace or Rodman. 

Cavs have got a keeper and need to develop him into a starter, or at least a 25-30 mpg player.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> AV is amazing. I wonder if he can turn his promise into becoming a true Rodman type superstar. He's not going to be you're classic JO/KG type PF but has the opputunity to be like Ben Wallace or Rodman.
> 
> Tonight 8 points and 6 boards in 18 minutes


I disagree. I really do think he's going to be end up being a more agressive JO. Similiar body type. And I think his offensive game is beyond where he has shown so far. This season is just about adjusting to the NBA game, the fact that he is having the impact he is having already is exciting. Does he speak english yet?

It would be a bit of a waste if with all of his talent he only ended up being a Ben Wallace/Dennis Rodman type IMO.

And good job Dan Giblert at making Silas play the dude. Sometimes Silas doesn't know whats for his own good.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> It would be a bit of a waste if with all of his talent he only ended up being a Ben Wallace/Dennis Rodman type IMO.


You mean it would be a disappointment if he was on those two players' level?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> You mean it would be a disappointment if he was on those two players' level?



I think it would be a waste of his offensive talents if that's what he ended up being. If he ends up being that type of rebounder and defender though, fantastic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I think it would be a waste of his offensive talents if that's what he ended up being. If he ends up being that type of rebounder and defender though, fantastic.


Ah OK. But yeah, he'll be worlds better than Wallace or Rodman offensively. He's already better than both offensively in their primes (that isn't saying much, but still). I think he could be a gritty 30 mpg 15 and 9 type of player in his prime. Maybe even better?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

EHL said:


> Ah OK. But yeah, he'll be worlds better than Wallace or Rodman offensively. He's already better than both offensively in their primes (that isn't saying much, but still). I think he could be a gritty 30 mpg 15 and 9 type of player in his prime. Maybe even better?


I think the 15 points is probably right around what he'll average but I suspect with a little endurance and upper body work he could easily get 10+ rebounds. It will be interesting to see how he does when he gets a couple of starts: can he keep that incredible energy up or not? Don't know very few guys have that sort of stamina: Rodman is the one that immediately comes to mind


----------

